# Diesel Engine Maintenance Seminar 3/23



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We will be presenting a FREE seminar on small diesel engine maintenance on Saturday morning 0900 23 March at West Marine parking lot 3500 Barrancas (you know - next door to Outcast). I will have two diesel engines on my flatbed out front to demo basic techniques.
Changing oil and filters
Cooling system, changing impellers, flushing
Adjusting valves
Prop shaft to output shaft coupling alignment
Stuffing box

Plus we will answer your questions

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Rain or shine*

Saturday, 23 March at 0900 at West Marine on Barrancas.

WE will have the trailer with engines and parts outside, but covered with an awning. If it rains, we will have the seminar inside the store.

Come on over.

Tom


----------

